# Fujifilm Xt3 and Lens Correction



## dovbaer (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm disappointed there are no profiles for the Fuji X-series (XT-1, 2, 3 and shortly the 4.  Also, their most popular zoom lenses are absent from the profiles. What's going on? Should I be concerned?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Apr 26, 2020)

Fuji X series have the profiles built-in.


----------



## dovbaer (Apr 26, 2020)

Sorry. I'm talking about lens correction in Develop module.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 26, 2020)

dovbaer said:


> Sorry. I'm talking about lens correction in Develop module.



So was Paul.


----------



## dovbaer (Apr 26, 2020)

Under Lens Correction there is Make, Model and Profile. Yes, it lists Fujifilm under Make. Here's what it says under Model. I note at the bottom of the image that it does say: Built in lens profile applied. With my former camera (Canon 5D Mark IV) I would find a list of each lens I use. Now, I don't. Thus the confusion on my part. Perhaps I don't need to use Lens Corrections because it's built in when I import my raw files.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 26, 2020)

dovbaer said:


> Perhaps I don't need to use Lens Corrections because it's built in when I import my raw files.


Yup.


----------

